
Ask HN: Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals for developers? - alpb
Where to find good software, subscription, e-books etc for software developers this week? (Similarly, noise cancelling headphones and such items that developers may use every day.)
======
rapnie
Dunno. In fact I hope this celebration of naked consumerism, where the wolfs
of marketing feast on our hacked feeble minds, passes by on developer markets.
Probably will not, as there is a good buck to be made.

